

A box that unfolds to a full-room furniture - snoopybbt
http://imgur.com/gallery/2sFLPdp

======
detaro
Homepage: [http://www.mein-casulo.de/en/casulo.htm](http://www.mein-
casulo.de/en/casulo.htm)

setup video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYCTcPkIIBI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYCTcPkIIBI)

